# mail server mit exim fetchmail - brauche eure hilfe....

## razorbuzz

moin,

bei folgendem problem brauche ich mal eure hilfe:

also ich möchte von den mac-clients aus dem lokalen netz meine mails abrufen und verschicken.

dazu habe ich die clients folgendermassen eingerichtet:( z.b. entourage bei osx)

pop server 192.168.0.1

smtp server 192.168.0.1

benutzer = benutzer aufm linuxserver

kennwort   kenwoort aufm linuxserver

auf dem gentoo-server habe ich folgende programme emerged:

exim

fetchmail

qpopper

xinted

sowie die folgenden dateien

ediert:

host.allow ( popper:ALL)

host.deny ( ALL:ALL)

honst.conf( bind, multi on)

das senden und empfangen vom server ins inet oder lokal geht. ( also funzt exim und fetchmail)

qpopper braucht man glaube ich nicht einrichten.

bei xinetd 

habe ich 

service smtp

service pop3

gemäß folgdender beispieldatei eingerichtet:

service pop3

     {

             disable = no

             socket_type             = stream

             wait                    = no

             user                    = root

             server                  = /usr/sbin/qpopper

              port = 110

     }

----

der gleiche service existiert auch genauso in der /etc/services

bei /etc/init.d/xinetd start   erhalte ich "ok"

die syslog zeigt auch an das die service smtp und pop3 gestartet wurden.

nur , verdammt nochmal vom mac-client aus ( 192.168.0.3) erhalte ich immer die meldung ( die verbindung zum pop server 192.168.0.1 konnte nicht hergestellt werden)

habt ihr nen tip, ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter  :Sad: 

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> host.allow ( popper:ALL)
> 
> host.deny ( ALL:ALL)
> ...

 

In host.deny verbietest Du jedem Client den Zugriff über das Netzwerk auf den Server. Du solltets unter host.allow die Clients einrichten, die auf Deinen Server zugreifen dürfen. Das sollte helfen.  :Wink: 

----------

